# Having a Melt Down



## justabovewater (Jun 26, 2011)

I beleive my STBXH is off for the weekend seeing someone....in another state. Someone that he blatantly denied having anything to do with. He won't answer his phone or his texts from his kids. So much for an amicable, friendly divorce. The classy thing to do would have been to say, I'm seeing someone, just wanted you to know that...or a simple, I'll be gone over the weekend. Not go MIA. What if something were to happen? Maybe it's stupid for me to think that way. I'm just not dealing very well right now. Needed a Xanax and the tears started again. I'm so ready to be done with this.


----------



## MyselfAgain (Apr 21, 2012)

Oh honey...he isn't the kind of parent you are. If he wanted to be in touch, he would be. He isn't classy. He isn't considerate. He isn't you. I know that isn't easy but it is who he is...he is showing his true colors. Cry it out, xanax should be kicking in now...how are you feeling?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sadwithouthim (Dec 8, 2011)

I think the fear of the unknown is the hardest thing to deal with. Don't speculate on what you are not 100% certain of. It will only hurt you more and drive you insane. I understand the anxiety of the wondering though as I've done it myself. I know it hurts not knowing and if you knew 100% that he was going to see someone else it would probably hurt more. 

The best thing you can do right now is take care of yourself. 

Something JPR on here always says is that you don't have the option to love him any longer. It makes a lot of sense because he hasn't really given you a reason to love him. Try and concentrate on yourself and be thankful for the beautiful children he gave you.

Hang in there. I'm saying a prayer for you right now. (((hugs)))


----------



## MyselfAgain (Apr 21, 2012)

You know, my stbxh went MIA three months ago...I still don't know where he is living or doing or WHO he is doing, etc. It has made things soooo difficult for me. It emotionally, easier...because I know now that he is so wrong for me simply because he so easily walked away from all responsibilities. I want a man who is a man -- who will treat me well and stay amicable no matter what. Don't you want that too?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sadwithouthim (Dec 8, 2011)

MyselfAgain said:


> You know, my stbxh went MIA three months ago...I still don't know where he is living or doing or WHO he is doing, etc. It has made things soooo difficult for me. It emotionally, easier...because I know now that he is so wrong for me simply because he so easily walked away from all responsibilities. I want a man who is a man -- who will treat me well and stay amicable no matter what. Don't you want that too?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Me too. Someone who doesn't run away when it gets a little tough.


----------



## MyselfAgain (Apr 21, 2012)

Exactly, sad!!! Our exes are wusses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## our vision shattered (May 25, 2012)

not all of us are like that, trust me, the man you describe is how i live my life, i ran away from home, dropped out as a sophmore, struggled through, when i had my kids that changed me forever. i now own my own business etc. keep faith,there are a few of us left


----------



## BronteVillette (Jun 16, 2012)

How low not to answer the kid's texts and calls! I'm so sorry you have to deal with such a selfish ex. You're right. He is not being classy or accountable. You are not stupid for worrying about what to do if something were to happen because_ you_ are a responsible adult. He obviously is not.

My heart goes out to you and your children. I struggle with it myself, but sad is right- TRY TRY TRY not to drive yourself insane thinking about him and what he may or may not be doing. It seems as if he is making choices with only himself in mind and you don't need that. 

I hope that you are feeling a little better now (thank goodness for Xanax).


----------

